# Help Identifying Rochester Optical "Chelsea"



## Mysterpenguin (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi!

So, I recently purchased this camera at an auction, it says Rochester Optical CO, and has "Made in rochester" engraved on the back door with a serial number, but the front plate under the lens says "Chelsea" Looks similar to a premo maybe but its not labeled as such. I just cant find any information about this camera anywhere, age, history, etc... Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice! So far doing a quick look I don't see it on any of the websites I use to research cameras, especially ones that look this old. Looks like a wonderful camera. Maybe try searching wooden view cameras??


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 9, 2013)

Does this link help?: Rochester Optical Co. - Camerapedia


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 9, 2013)

This doesn't answer your question, but its a cool read adn has info on the Unicum shutter.  The Poco Camera, Rochester Camera & Supply Co. Branch of Rochester Optical & Camera Co., 1900


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow-that's fantastic. Great find, sorry I'm no help.


----------

